# Another big one at fort Morgan



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Last night at the beach, after a big shark and a big Ray this one feels like a shark. Wish me luck


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Get em


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I can hear the jeperdy music playin. Good luck hope u land it


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice! looks like im staying up again for this one! keep us posted and land this baby


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Think it may be a shark, not quite sure how big yet.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

35 minutes, still making runs.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

YEeYEeYEeYEeYE LiVe AcTiOn ..... Subscribed


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Still running


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

wellll.........:001_huh:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Big shark!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Got a bigger hammerhead than the other night. The only thing we had to measure was an 8' poll. He was about 8 1/2' to the fork. Fought for a hair under 2 hours. I'm dying. Dang that was tough for an old man.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

More later.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Awesome! Must've found a Hammer honey hole!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice job! I love these live reports


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's a picture of my set up with a big sputnick I built. I used it for the first big hammer. Sme idiot kids on a kayak cut my line and I lost it. I caught the bigger one using a 6oz pyramid.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Oops, forgot the pic.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great hammers John!!! How ya liking that 30lb now??????? UGLY


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Another awesome catch congrats


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> Great hammers John!!! How ya liking that 30lb now??????? UGLY


Can't see why you would want more.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work on that Hammer.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What do you figure a shark that size would weigh?


----------

